# Should We End The Thread 'Add Your Latest Ussr Editions'



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

​
*Should we end the thread *

Kill it, it has ruined the Russian section.211.11%Keep it, its great 29k hits can't be wrong1477.78%I don't know.15.56%It has started so let it finish.15.56%


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Comrades,

What do you think about the thread 'Add Your Latest Ussr Editions'

Post you thoughts & take part in the Poll :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I'm really not sure which way to go on this question Martin.

I can kinda see how it may be preferable for each watch to have its own thread and make the place look a little busier

but i do like the latest additions thread. It's become a one-stop shop for all USSR\Russian watch needs.

My only concern would be how good\bad a monster thread is for the underlying database that the forum runs on.

I'd guess it's not big enough yet to cause any issues though.

I'd say the final decision rest with the instigator

After all, this isn't a democracy now is it comrade?

Nick


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I voted no, keep it going! I've though of this before and I've wondered if it could be killing the Russian section, especially for new members. I think it doesn't because of the particularities of these watches.

To explain it better, here's the way I think about topics and the way I do it on this section of the forum. If I get a cheap, old Russian watch, I don't see it as something interesting enough for it to get a specific thread. I'm not saying no one should do it, just the way I do it and I believe it's also how many feel about it.

Let's face it... what is there to tell about some US$20 Slava we got form Ebay? There's just a hand full of movements and that's covered already. Then there's tons and tons of different cases, dials and combinations between the two. Think about it, we can't even be sure for the most parts if a watch is 100% original or a franken at something. Russian watchmaking always had a different philosophy from, say, Swiss watches, and now that the Wall has fallen down and they tried to come closer to a western model it's even more difficult to tell what's what. Just think about Raketa... new company owners saying that late 90s and early 2000s are fakes... Well, they are in the way that there wasn't a design department and an executive branch calling the shots, just workers keeping the brand going by coming up with all sorts of different watches.

On the other hand, if I get a more expensive or clear cut model (say a Volmax 45mm Aviator), then I think it's something different and with a strong identity on its own to deserve a dedicated topic and a comprehensive review.

To keep it short, ending or closing the "Add your latest USSR editions" would just mean that if I got a regular used Slava, Vostok, Raketa, etc, I wouldn't be posting it anywhere except maybe on the weekend threads if I was wearing it then. I have a strong feeling I wouldn't be the only one... so what would be a measure to supposedly keep the Russian section alive (which I think it's something it doesn't need as it's very much alive) might very well be the end of it.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> I voted no, keep it going! I've though of this before and I've wondered if it could be killing the Russian section, especially for new members. I think it doesn't because of the particularities of these watches.
> 
> To explain it better, here's the way I think about topics and the way I do it on this section of the forum. If I get a cheap, old Russian watch, I don't see it as something interesting enough for it to get a specific thread. I'm not saying no one should do it, just the way I do it and I believe it's also how many feel about it.
> 
> ...


um.... yeah... what he said.

that's exactly what i would've said if i'd been more articulate. :thumbsup:

Seriously though, Field Marshal Kutusov has pretty much hit the nail on head.

I'll be voting to keep to keep it alive, and long may it prosper.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I vote to keep it for the same reasons that Kutusov articulated. Most of the watches I pick up are relatively ordnary Russian and I wouldn't start a thread on them. However I don't think it would put off newer members as if they look at the watches on display they will see a good percentage are possibly in the same condition and age as their own and encourage them to show us theirs.

Kev


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

threads like this keep people posting imho, some of the forums i go on have threads with hundreds of thousands of hits on the photo a day post, 5000+ posts in it and still going strong!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

As a fella said to me once:

"sure is it 'ating any grass?"

in other words what harm is it doing?

Keep it


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Deco said:


> "sure is it 'ating any grass?"


Made me scratch my head for a second....

Then i saw your location, and it all made perfect sense.

Love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > I voted no, keep it going! I've though of this before and I've wondered if it could be killing the Russian section, especially for new members. I think it doesn't because of the particularities of these watches...
> ...


I agree with both above, but for me the thread would be more credible if it distinguished between USSR made and Russian made.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Russian watchmaking always had a different philosophy from, say, Swiss watches, and now that the Wall has fallen down and they tried to come closer to a western model it's even more difficult to tell what's what. Just think about Raketa... new company owners saying that late 90s and early 2000s are fakes... Well, they are in the way that there wasn't a design department and an executive branch calling the shots, just workers keeping the brand going by coming up with all sorts of different watches.


I totally agree! :notworthy:

And I'm thinking also at the thousands of Raketa workers, while their company had bankrupdet leaving them with no job... apart a batch of cases, dials, hands used to pay their salary. What could they do, apart going on producing the watches they've always produced?

Honor to frannkens! :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I totally agree! :notworthy:
> 
> And I'm thinking also at the thousands of Raketa workers, while their company had bankrupdet leaving them with no job... apart a batch of cases, dials, hands used to pay their salary. What could they do, apart going on producing the watches they've always produced?
> 
> Honor to frannkens! :notworthy:


That's right! True socialist frankens!  This is another discussion but truth be told, those new Swiss owners get my blood boiling. In their mind, a watch with a Raketa case, Raketa movement, Raketa hands, all produced in the Raketa factory buy Raketa workers are fake  Well, ok, they weren't Raketa workers anymore, they were working without a pay check...

As to setting Russian and Soviet apart, I understand where you are coming from Worzel. But honestly, that would be giving in to a particular glamour of a politic and philosophic movement. Quality of some brands is different between the two eras, but the brands and some of the watches are the same. All brands have ups and downs, you then would have to set apart the 60s and 70s Timexs from the quartz cheapies you have nowadays, old and new Rotaries, etc.

When it comes to Russian/Soviet watches, it would be even more difficult. You have lot's of watches made after the 1991 generals attempted coup that used old stocks of movements, dials, etc. It would be really, really hard (most likely impossible) to draw that line in the sand.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree! :notworthy:
> ...


Personally, I agree with Vaurien and Kutusov... Theres's a danger of getting too precious about things. To me, USSR markings are a sign of age/era - certainly not political. The upheavals evidently produced loads of strange things to happen - mostly people quite understandably wanting to make a living. It all produces weird things and unpredictable products - but it's one reason why the 'Russian' watch industry's so interesting and addictive.

I love the CCCP stuff. But also the Russian new stuff. The spirit is still there, IMHO.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The forum, has spoken, I agree with most things said 

I do prefer the CCCP watches ie USSR, regarding age & not any political ideology, but also love the Russian watches,

for many reasons that have been expressed.

So here is to the 'Add your Latest USSR Editions' thread

long may it prosper

Cheers Martin epsi: :toot: :band:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Given the recent talk about changing the forum layout and the russian site being identified as one to go due to low traffic should we reevaluate this question. Should we abandon the mega thread in order to increase the new topic stats to preserve our place as a specialised point of interest.

Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Given the recent talk about changing the forum layout and the russian site being identified as one to go due to low traffic should we reevaluate this question. Should we abandon the mega thread in order to increase the new topic stats to preserve our place as a specialised point of interest.
> 
> Mark


I thought about that but my opinion remains the same. So much so that the mega thread is now a "classic topic"!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > Given the recent talk about changing the forum layout and the russian site being identified as one to go due to low traffic should we reevaluate this question. Should we abandon the mega thread in order to increase the new topic stats to preserve our place as a specialised point of interest.
> ...


I hope not to the detriment of losing the Forum , I think Jot said he may not axe it.

I think us USSR/Russian fans should make an active push to use the forum section more 

And try encourage others to join in 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I hope not to the detriment of losing the Forum , I think Jot said he may not axe it.
> 
> I think us USSR/Russian fans should make an active push to use the forum section more
> 
> And try encourage others to join in












 

You do realize that now I'll have to buy another watch just to make a new topic out of it, don't you?...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I hope not to the detriment of losing the Forum , I think Jot said he may not axe it.
> ...


Well at least now we have an excuse :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Well at least now we have an excuse :lol: :lol:


Well, to tell you truth, I almost pulled the trigger on a Patriot Volmax last night, one of those square ones. I didn't because suddenly I realized that they are much smaller than the rectangular versions... but then there's all those "Show us your 3133s" topics on TZ and WUS and you go "Oh, I had forgotten about that one! I must get me one of those... and one of those... and... and..." :wallbash:


----------

